
Minteye wants to put an end to the CAPTCHA as we know it - The Next Web - francescolaffi
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2012/12/15/minteye-wants-to-put-an-end-to-the-captcha-as-we-know-it/
======
rawb92
I saw this while browsing around the internet, it seems like quite a simple
Idea and is far easier to use than the current system of typing words. But I
do remember earlier this year a company came up with a concept of having
simple games the user had to play to complete their CAPTCHA, I'm pretty sure
that within a week someone had written a program that managed to complete the
games with a fairly high success rate. So I was wondering what some of the
more knowledgeable members of HN thought? would something like this be easy to
bypass with a computer program or is it really as secure as they believe it
is?

In some ways I do hope it is secure as it does seem like something I would
implement on my website especially is their conversion rates are accurate.

~~~
jlex
The real problem with CAPTCHAs is that people are paid less than $1 per
thousand to solve them, mostly in 3rd world English speaking countries. To
write a script to break every different CAPTCHA out there seems like a lot of
work when paying a few bucks will do the job even better. I think this is an
easy to use CAPTCHA, and they say it will work on any device. That.s good
enough for me, as I type on my tablet, with tiny keys and fat fingers.

